# First shot at Macro for honest C&C (3 pics)



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2010)

I ordered a used 100mm from Adorama but it came with a damaged front end where the cap clips on, but I took some shots in the back yard before sending it back just to make sure I'd be happy replacing the lens.

Please comment on composition, DOF, PP, or whatever you feel I could do to improve these shots.

#1. I like this the best of the 3.  However, I'm distracted that the backside of the bee is covered by a foreground element.  Does it bother you?







#2.  Similar to #1, but the bee isn't covered.  I like the detail in the wings, but I prefer the subject angle in #1 and the composition here seems "off".






#3.  At first I liked the similicity of this one, but after reading about half of a book I got on landscapes (obviously not this, but trying to apply the general principles), I wonder if there is too much dead space?






I took probably 20 shots to get these, most were OOF or bad composition.  I'm looking for solid constructive critiques here so I can improve.  Thanks!


----------



## DubbinTy (Feb 21, 2010)

the 3rd one is my favorite IMO the 2nd and 3rd have the best composition but the 3rd one is very nice. What kind of lens did you get?


----------



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2010)

I just replaced the used Canon 100mm USM Macro with a new one which should get here Wednesday.  I'm now very wary of buying used online.  I hate having to send stuff back.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd be very appreciative of more critique. :thumbup:


----------



## bazooka (Feb 22, 2010)

I hate to bump this again, but surely someone can give me some detailed suggestions to improve these shots?  Judging from the lack of feedback, I'm going to assume they're just "ok" and do need improvement... I just need some ideas that would allow my eyes to open a little.


----------



## photograham (Feb 22, 2010)

The dead space in #3 is irrelevant, it can be cropped to any size you wish and look amazing.  #2 looks very nice to me because I like seeing the bee's wings in detail


----------



## bazooka (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, but to make sure I understand you correctly, are you saying that it needs to be recropped, or are you saying that crop is irrelevant?  Because this is slightly cropped already.  Is the crop ok?  The only one that isn't cropped is #1.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 25, 2010)

I like #2. I agree that the composition seems off though. The focus seems off in the other two, imo.


----------



## sojourn (Feb 26, 2010)

Number 2 captures my interest the most. I am still learning the ins and outs of proper composition...but this image gives me the best sense of the insect subject and I love the stickery leaf of the hawksbeard flower _(no, it is not dandelion_).


----------

